# Sundown Monster 15" On Wall Socket



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

YouTube - Sundown Monster 15" Wall Socket






Current clamp shown @ 19.4 amps

19.4 amps x 120 volts = 2328 actual watts

Sub is still okay - don't worry! I just unhooked it at the end.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice, are those palets of amps in the back?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Nice, are those palets of amps in the back?


Maybe


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

thats alot of amps, I like

in the vid the sub didnt look like it was at fulll excursion, was it?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> thats alot of amps, I like
> 
> in the vid the sub didnt look like it was at fulll excursion, was it?


No, not even close to full excursion - its barely moving. It is 60 Hz after all


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

5 minutes of that?

Did it even get warm?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Inferno333 said:


> 5 minutes of that?
> 
> Did it even get warm?


Yah - it was warm, but no harm was done to the speaker.

I am working on a version of this thing with a 4" coil -- this one has a 3" coil.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Jebus...


----------



## Troon (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks incredible - but consider that your solid metal pistons in your engine move at that frequency but with much greater excursion at a mere 3600rpm.

Novel thinking there, to connect the sub straight to the house supply.


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow, that's nuts! I especially like how it doesn't even shift position...it must weigh ALOT.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

aztec1 said:


> Wow, that's nuts! I especially like how it doesn't even shift position...it must weigh ALOT.


Around 90 lbs or so


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Jacob,

You do realize that you aren't right don't you? ROFL!!!! Nice looking sub by the way.

Zach


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I think the whole time i was staring at that massive amounts of amplifiers in the back. The options you could have with all of those... :surprised:


----------



## jlm1519 (Aug 2, 2005)

hi jacob how are you!

I think you should send me the one with the 4" voice coils and let me test it here in the Philippines......220v here. 

That sub is handsome!

more power to you!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Jacob,
> 
> You do realize that you aren't right don't you? ROFL!!!! Nice looking sub by the way.
> 
> Zach


I know, we have too much fun here


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

jlm1519 said:


> hi jacob how are you!
> 
> I think you should send me the one with the 4" voice coils and let me test it here in the Philippines......220v here.
> 
> ...


We are still planning the 4" coil version - I would not expect it out this year as we need all new cones and spiders for it, maybe even a new frame!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

jlm1519 said:


> hi jacob how are you!
> 
> I think you should send me the one with the 4" voice coils and let me test it here in the Philippines......220v here.
> 
> ...



What are your branch amperage there? It was already on the ragged edge of a 20A breaker. :surprised:


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

You need to put it in a box and see how loud it gets


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hey jacob!!

haha..

thats one mean looking sub.

my back hurts just looking at in.. cant imagine lugging it around..!


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

I would have a girl sit on top of that thing and watch her squirm hahaha


----------



## MK17 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats pretty cool. Don't think I would ever have the guts to do that to my sub


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

So is this the new recommended break-in procedure?


----------



## ogwap (Dec 10, 2007)

Serious question, what's with all the meggawatt subwoofers on the market? What gain is there by having a subwoofer that needs 2000+ watts to reach full excursion versus a more efficent design that needs say 600 watts, assuming p-p is the same between the two speakers?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

ogwap said:


> Serious question, what's with all the meggawatt subwoofers on the market? What gain is there by having a subwoofer that needs 2000+ watts to reach full excursion versus a more efficent design that needs say 600 watts, assuming p-p is the same between the two speakers?


IMO, there isn't... this sub is not any stiffer than our Nightshade driver which works great with 1500-watts. And those are not incredibly stiff by the "new standards" of stiff drivers.

Even at a lower power this one meters louder because it has twice the motor force of our Nightshade, though.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> You need to put it in a box and see how loud it gets


154.9 in my Jeep with two SAZ-3000Ds on 16v 

Right around 10kw on a burp... over four times what the wall socket was giving me.


----------



## Team Nemesis-DJ (Jan 29, 2009)

Its a "BEAST"thats for sure


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

that's ridic! You're giving me bad ideas for my 06/07 15" XXX


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

pfffft. i run my tweeters off wall sockets daily.






dayum! ive seen people do that before... but lets just say the sub wasnt much of anything but a basket anymore lol

impressive. to say the least


----------



## robspeed325i (Nov 8, 2008)

seriously, put it in a box and start shakin those stacks of amps in the b/g.


----------



## todj (Dec 11, 2008)

I cant wait until Jacob releases this new MONSTER with a 4" coil if this one already hits 154db!


----------



## Porky (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Jacob, what is the Vas of your 15" Nightshade?


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

ogwap said:


> Serious question, what's with all the meggawatt subwoofers on the market? What gain is there by having a subwoofer that needs 2000+ watts to reach full excursion versus a more efficent design that needs say 600 watts, assuming p-p is the same between the two speakers?



These megawatt subs will approach Xmax at 15hz at 600W free-air

The point of the SPL monsters is Reaching Xmax at 60-65 hz at FS. and of course having vast short term thermal power handling capabilities.

There's a big difference in energy needed between reaching 3" peak to peak at 15 and 65 hz particularly depending on port tuning.


----------



## dakar8 (Apr 23, 2008)

definitely handles wall power better than a bazooka


----------



## jbass1spl (Jan 29, 2009)

*SPL DB??*

Hey all.
When everyone here is relaying thier highest scores? I see alot of people that are in the high 150s but when I go and look at thier systems, I wonder HOW IT HE WORLD they hit anywere near 150 let alone high 150s. Are these scores comming from a term lab meter??? Where in the vehicle are they taking the readings? In the ports? Just wondering.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

My score as on the glass dB drag style with a Term-Lab.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: SPL DB??*



jbass1spl said:


> Hey all.
> When everyone here is relaying thier highest scores? I see alot of people that are in the high 150s but when I go and look at thier systems, I wonder HOW IT HE WORLD they hit anywere near 150 let alone high 150s. Are these scores comming from a term lab meter??? Where in the vehicle are they taking the readings? In the ports? Just wondering.


You dont need a wall of subs to hit 150's


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: SPL DB??*



jbass1spl said:


> Hey all.
> When everyone here is relaying thier highest scores? I see alot of people that are in the high 150s but when I go and look at thier systems, I wonder HOW IT HE WORLD they hit anywere near 150 let alone high 150s. Are these scores comming from a term lab meter??? Where in the vehicle are they taking the readings? In the ports? Just wondering.


How many people in this forum are claiming 150's?


----------

